# Opinions on this Horizontal Mill



## Susan_in_SF (May 11, 2018)

As many of you have already read in my previous posts, I have a one car garage.  I decided, for the sake of space, to focus more on metalworking than woodworking.  So, my full size vintage 1460 Delta lathe will be sold this weekend. I hopefully will have more space soon.  I have a column mill drill, and this guy on craigslist has a kind of small, but not really, horizontal mill for sale.  It was from his business that closed last year.  He says I can have it for $500.  I am concerned about the inability to test it, and the rarity of this machine where it is impossible to find an instruction manual for it. The name on the front says "Multi Miller,"  and the table travels right to left only 6".  I think most of what I make will be small.   It apparently was made in the 1940's to be powerful yet compact enough to use on ships in the military.  The seller also that the table has an automatic feed option. I was interested in a horizontal mill for its rigidity and metal hogging abilities.  It has a 230v motor on it.  I have an extra inverter duty 2hp 120v motor i can replace it with for my 120v garage(I rent). The machine's footprint is 32"x24", and it uses (according to the seller) ISO 40 toolholders.  Below are pics.  Oh, and I was concerned with the headache of paying someone to transport this 1500 lb machine.  The last guy dropped my surface grinder.  Any honest yet friendly feedback is appreciated, including I may not even need this.  The plumbing pipes near the top were made for coolant, btw.  If this were a little benchtop Atlas, I would have no hesitation getting it.
Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Dredb (May 11, 2018)

Depends on the size of work you plan to do. It looks like a decent machine but if you don't have much space it may be better to hold out for a vertical mill.
EDIT... OK, I see you already have a vertical mill. I should have explained that the small horizontal has limitations as to the size of the workpiece, daylight and slide travel. I like (medium size) horizontal mills but I always seem to finish up with a Bridgeport head fitted to them.


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2018)

That machine was made for production work; lots of small parts, I'd steer clear of it, I do not think you would be happy with it, the small travels would especially limit its use. Also it appears that it has (only) hand lever feed on the table, and likely only a small range of adjustment laterally be moving the spindle in and out.  Run, do not walk to the nearest exit!


----------



## machinejack (May 11, 2018)

It's like my AMMCO 7" shaper it's cute, fun to play with, but mostly unusable. Sounds like you are hurting for space. Save your money and space for something useful. You need a lathe.


----------



## ericc (May 11, 2018)

I would recommend against this mill, unless you have a specific use for it.  For example, it would be difficult to mill a pocket with it.  Also, a really short stroke.  Multiple pass cuts are also problematic.  This would use a horizontal cutter to make the cut in one pass.  This mill would be good for making 30 slotted blocks for simple lathe toolholders, but you would have to have the correct cutter, which would be too expensive for a one time use.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (May 11, 2018)

Thank you guys!  I will follow your advise and walk away from this machine.  I really appreciate all you guys shared .


----------



## Susan_in_SF (May 11, 2018)

machinejack said:


> It's like my AMMCO 7" shaper it's cute, fun to play with, but mostly unusable. Sounds like you are hurting for space. Save your money and space for something useful. You need a lathe.


I got my South Bend 9A.  Here is a pic.  I need to clean it up, but I definitely have no buyer's remorse on the South Bend.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 11, 2018)

I dunno, I think I'd offer $350 for the horizontal mill, and maybe go up to $4-450 depending on the tooling.  It looks like it's in pretty good shape.

No doubts on the South Bend 9A.  I love mine.


----------



## chips&more (May 11, 2018)

If you have limited space. Then sorry, IMHO this is not the milling machine for you. I would look for a more “universal” type milling machine. Capable of doing more vertical and horizontal milling, angle milling and so on. Like a Bridgeport or similar package. And have handles on it and not levers…Dave


----------



## Silverbullet (May 12, 2018)

From reading your post I think you Will like the mill for its hogging abilities . That it will do and if your planning on using it for  even cutting gears it could be dedicated to that. I had plans or still hope to do that with my small atlas horizontal mill. But I also have a new HF mill drill and an old enco knee mill the mini type . Plans is all I have at this point. Sat up in bed today doing some leather working when I finished up the hand sewing and set back I got savere pain only being up a few hours.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (May 12, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> From reading your post I think you Will like the mill for its hogging abilities . That it will do and if your planning on using it for  even cutting gears it could be dedicated to that. I had plans or still hope to do that with my small atlas horizontal mill. But I also have a new HF mill drill and an old enco knee mill the mini type . Plans is all I have at this point. Sat up in bed today doing some leather working when I finished up the hand sewing and set back I got savere pain only being up a few hours.


What kind of pain do you have.  I have a chronic autoimmune issue/back ussue.  I may be able to offer useful advise.  Feel free to private message me if you like


----------



## benmychree (May 12, 2018)

ericc said:


> I would recommend against this mill, unless you have a specific use for it.  For example, it would be difficult to mill a pocket with it.  Also, a really short stroke.  Multiple pass cuts are also problematic.  This would use a horizontal cutter to make the cut in one pass.  This mill would be good for making 30 slotted blocks for simple lathe toolholders, but you would have to have the correct cutter, which would be too expensive for a one time use.


With lever feed, this machine would not hardly work at all for slotting blocks as suggested, it could not manage heavy cuts like that, the cutter would just bounce around (at best)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 2, 2018)

Update:  Today, I saved a Benchmaster horizontal mill from being scrapped by a man who was in charge of selling the house the held this mill (it belonged to his deceased uncle) and I paid $100 for it, including the original milling vise from Benchmaster, and a bunch of cutters.  I call it saving a machine/finding a super deal.  My kids call it my machinery hoarding problem, lol.  I don't really think I have a problem cuz I am actually going to turn away from a super deal on a South Bend Heavy10 lathe.  I have to face the fact that I don’t REALLY need it.  I just Want it A Lot, lol.  Plus, I don't have space.  Anyways, i am really happy about getting this mill that can also be used as a vertical mill if i found a head to put on it.  I like the fact that it has the original paint on it, and I didn't have to rent a trailor to haul it home.   Now I can start reading up on making spur gears on a horizontal mill, so I can eventually make some chump change on ebay selling lathe spur gears.  Below is a pic of the poor mill on its side in the back of my car, plus a pic of the cutters that I got that I have no idea what these are best used for yet.  I plan on eventually putting an inverter or vector duty motor on this to use with a vfd.  I think I am done with getting stuff---for now ;-)  Thanks again for reading my rants!


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 2, 2018)

Score! Tell your kids that hoarding machinery is not a problem - lack of space is and you want an portable extension for the garage and maybe a 10' container for storage come Christmas or Birthday whatever comes first.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 2, 2018)

Didn't even pay for the cutters with what you gave for the lot. Don't you feel bad taking advantage ,,, ya sure YA do good deal I'm jealous . Nice mill to own , great home shop size. Better buy a lottery ticket , with luck like that.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks guys.  I am thinking about becoming a premium member on this site so I would be able to offer to members items I have for sale where you guys get first dibs before posting to craigslist or ebay.  As for getting deals, I have been lucky.  However, I also work to find them.  To get super deals, you really must be the first responder to the ad.  That means trolling craigslist a lot.  I have also scored a free vintage King Seeley Craftsman tablesaw with the ultra rare original stand from the "free" section of craigslist.  I planned on restoring it to look like the 2nd pic below.  I bought the missing parts, but now realize I have TOO MANY restoration projects, and am now considering giving this saw away to make room :-(
Anyways, If you want easy super deals, troll the free section of craigslist during the last week of each month.  During the last week, people are moving and desperate to get rid of perfectly good stuff, like TV's, equipment, solid wood furniture, etc.  Also troll the tool section of CL to find occasional great deals.
Good luck!
Susan


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a vintage Craftsman table saw made by Emerson Electric that is on that exact stand.



Oh and on the bench master mill  and of cores


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 4, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> I have a vintage Craftsman table saw made by Emerson Electric that is on that exact stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and on the bench master mill  and of cores


Thanks dear :')


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 4, 2018)

To help encourage y'alls to browse craigslist's "free" section, I thought i'd share with you a pic of this vise that was posted in the free section and left on the sidewalk in a seedy side of SF.  Now, I am a Wilton bullet gal personally, so the fact that this vise was free is the only reason I got it.  However, now that i have it, it kind of grew on me.  Check out the pic, and let me know if you figured out the brand.  It has 4.5 inch wide jaws, btw


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Oct 28, 2018)

**Update**
In talks now to buy/barter for a Nichols horizontal mill.  I have been planning on building an R8 spindle head to use on a horizontal mill.  In fact, I already have the spindle and bearings for it here (see pic).  If I get this Nichols mill, my tool hoarding collection will be complete.  I might not need to buy any more machines.  Actualky, I will probably sell my Benchmaster Mill.
Susan


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 28, 2018)

Susan, my observations:
1).  The idea of a “complete” tool collection is novel.   
2).  You must have the world’s largest one car garage.


----------



## NortonDommi (Oct 28, 2018)

Are you ill?  "I might not need to buy any more machines. "   I think you need to go and have lie down!


----------

